# Hey everybody, new here



## tko4u (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey everybody, im new on here so I thought I would stop and introduce myself. I am currently a 1st Dan (Kukkiwon and USCDKA) Black belt in Taekwondo. I am also an instructor for Taekwondo Advantage in southeast Missouri. My instructor Master Instructor Wall (aka kwanjang) always talks about this site, and I thought I would come check it out. Any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Mimir (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT fellow Taekwondo Advantage - ite!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome and hopefully you will find the site to your liking.


----------



## Drac (Sep 4, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT.
Looking forward to reading your thoughts on many topics


----------



## tko4u (Sep 4, 2008)

Everybody here is real nice. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 4, 2008)

An official welcome to MT for you.:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 4, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

I'm pretty new myself...  Happy posting and best wishes!


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 4, 2008)

welcome and happy posting!

Go GIANTS!


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT Mr. Holmes, remember to breathe :lool:


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 4, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome !!!


----------

